# Install Guide for *MOST* ROMs. (User thread)



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

I am creating this thread to have a place other than the dev threads where users can ask questions and get support for ROM installation problems. Devs feel free to put a link to this thread in the dev threads as a reference for questions.

NOTE: I will update this post with SBF links, and common install instructions that should work with popular ROMs on both the D2 and D2G such as CyanogenMod and MIUI (should be sometime tomorrow, as soon as I get access to a real computer and not just the forum app on my phone).
I will also include links to files for both the D2 and D2G.

DROID 2 GLOBAL *ONLY* SBF tutorial

Both DROID 2 and DROID 2 GLOBAL guide to rooting and bootstrapping

Useful links

For Gingerbread based ROMs:
1) Sbf back to .330 (link to come)
2) Activate phone
3) Load update.zip for gingerbread .607 (found in the thread)
4) Root it using Motorola one-click root, or use the pre-rooted version (links to come)
5) Install ClockworkMod Recovery and boot into CM recovery. (More info to come)
6) Wipe Cache and Data.
7) Load MIUI or CM7 (install zip from sd card - GINGERBREAD ONLY)
8) Reboot

For Froyo based ROMs:
1) Sbf back to .330 (link to come)
2) Activate phone
3) Root it using z4 root (links to come)
4) Install ClockworkMod Recovery and boot into CM recovery. (More info to come)
5) Wipe Cache and Data.
6) Load MIUI or CM7 (install zip from sd card - FROYO ONLY)
7) Reboot


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

z4root and droid 2 bootstraper links here: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...root-custom-recovery-sim-unlock-tutorial.html
sbf link here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...ll-sbf-droid-2-global-2-4-33-a.html#post77041.


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll include that in the OP


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I have links to latest moto drivers, rsd lite 4.9, and sbf_flash, and the d2g sbf on my part of synik4l's site if you want to add it: http://x13thangelx.synik4l.net

I'll probably be restructuring it a little soon so i'll let ya know if the link needs to be changed.


----------

